# 10 Speed Wheel Rebuild



## wrongway (Jul 14, 2020)

This is on my '72 BSA. I'm hoping to take it apart and clean and grease it. Are these hard to work on? Any videos on it? Special tools?


----------



## St33lWh33ls (Jul 14, 2020)

wrongway said:


> This is on my '72 BSA. I'm hoping to take it apart and clean and grease it. Are these hard to work on? Any videos on it? Special tools?




You need a freewheel tool, looks like a socket with splines, and some cone wrenches for your hubs. There are loads of videos on YouTube.


----------



## PfishB (Jul 14, 2020)

That freewheel looks like an Atom, takes a Park Tool FR-4. If you just want to clean and repack the axle you don't necessarily have to remove it though it makes it  easier.  I've done it both ways.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 15, 2020)

The later Atom freewheels took a different tool I believe. The 64 up to ? took the FR-4 and sometime in the 70's there was a change in the hole size and spline number. I believe it went from 20 to 24 spline.


----------



## Sven (Jul 15, 2020)

Are you planning on breaking the wheel all the way down?  Easier to clean and polish the hub and rim , once the spokes are removed.
 Then  new spokes and nipples. A spoke wrench , guessing a 14 gauge and / or a flat tip screw driver. Plenty of videos on how to lace wheels for 3X pattern. If you are not comfortable truing take it , to your LBS. A lateral, radial truing and dishing is about $40 in my area. A complete wheel rebuild (minus parts ) is $80. Good luck


----------

